# Cost of LBS building my frameset?



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just about have everything needed to complete my build and was wondering what to expect, cost wise, if i were to take it to a LBS to have everything installed and tuned up. I also need my steerer tube to be cut since the fork is brand new. Also anyone suggest a shop in the contra costa county?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

$200...


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

i was charged 100


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

masornia925 said:


> I just about have everything needed to complete my build and was wondering what to expect, cost wise, if i were to take it to a LBS to have everything installed and tuned up. I also need my steerer tube to be cut since the fork is brand new. Also anyone suggest a shop in the contra costa county?


How about just get your fork tube cut and build the rest yourself. Only special tools you need are the bb and cassette tool.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

$200 would be about right.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

stover said:


> How about just get your fork tube cut and build the rest yourself. Only special tools you need are the bb and cassette tool.


How about pressing in the headset cups?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> How about pressing in the headset cups?


bolt, nut, 2 washers  

What kind of frame? If its valuable, then its worth the cost. But I think $200 is for the higher end lbs'. $100 for less probably.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Here around San Jose, $150 to 200 is about the going rate


----------

